
Single-shot link discovery for terahertz wireless networks - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-15761-4
======
ChuckMcM
That is pretty clever. I agree with the authors that it will be really
challenging to build one to many tranceivers in the THz spectrum, a thousand
little masers all shooting out isn't exactly comforting for the folks with a
fear of electromagnetic radiation.

